# Driving Range



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

How often does everyone here go to the driving range to practice their long game?
I have not been in a while but I like to try to go atleaset once or twice a month.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

I go at least 2/month, and 1 round/month. Works the best for me...


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

average about once a week and two rounds or more a month sometimes the range afterwards if i feel energetic.But my friends do feel that i get a little carried away with my practice .


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

Every chance I get! Which usually averages out to about 2 trips and 2 rounds a month. Up until late last fall I was going to the range and playing a round every Sunday.


----------



## simplicity (Apr 21, 2006)

And there I was thinking that my time on the driving range was going to be wasted when I turned to 'real golf'. I'm so glad I've found out that 'real golfers' actually use driving ranges for something other than a filler for that hour when the kids are out! (that's what most of my pals do)

Ha! A plus point already. Thanks.

Simplicity


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have only done it once. Yes, I'm terrible lol


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

not enough. i mostly like too go just to pound some golf balls and try to hit the driver of the ball picker upper.


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

It also helps to actually pick targets out on the range think about how you want the shot unfold and make it happen and moving targets are always fun.Actually playing is the best practice but most working people can't make it out enough or other responsibilities don't allow the time needed to go play.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I try to go to a driving raneg as much as possible. I actually spend more time at the driving range than I do at the course. I go roughly 4-5 times a month.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I try to get out on the range at least once a month during the golfing season. I live in Chicago, so that's about April to October. I usually practice my chipping and putting on the extra section they have at the driving range around me, since that's my major weakness. The long game is fine, but I still love to practice it.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I really try to go to the range every other week but most of the time I can only go every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

Usually go to the driving range 3-4 evenings a week. Lucky enough to live on a golf course. I try to play at least on Saturdays and Tuesdays. Gotta keep up with the game, if you dont try to improve, others will eventually surpass you. keep up with the game and you have a chance.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

fuzzyjr said:


> Usually go to the driving range 3-4 evenings a week. Lucky enough to live on a golf course. I try to play at least on Saturdays and Tuesdays. Gotta keep up with the game, if you dont try to improve, others will eventually surpass you. keep up with the game and you have a chance.


Man I wish I had time to go that many times per week. I'm lucky if I can get out once a year! The sad part is there a driving range within 10 minutes of my house.  :dunno:


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

I love the driving range - I have been going once a week since I started playing. I really enjoy going and smacking a few balls - helps relieve stress


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

I try to get to the range once a week. Ususally at the beginning of the season I need an extra couple sessions at the range to get back in the swing of things. I work on distance and accuracy like everyone else at the range but also work on conditioning. As I'm getting older I find that towards the end of a round my legs and back are more fatigued and I am more apt to hit an errant shot. Hitting a couple hundred balls helps my consistency not only via muscle memory but simple conditioning as well.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

At least 3-4 times a week. I try to play 1-2 times a week.


----------



## mattfalcon (Sep 18, 2006)

Everyday for a week in the spring when I begin the golfing season, and once per week thereafter.


----------

